# ga16de MegaSquirt II maps



## Dan9 (Sep 18, 2004)

Just checking if anybody has some base maps of any kind at all. Will also try some MS forums.

Thanks

D


----------



## dburone (Apr 2, 2004)

What map do you need?
I installed MS in my GA16DE and ir works great!!


----------



## Dan9 (Sep 18, 2004)

Not sure man. Actually I was hoping you'd chime in!

Which MS did you use? Are you running spark with it or just controlling fuel? Whats your setup? Turbo, right?

Hahahhh... dame noticias cuando peudes!

Dan


----------



## dburone (Apr 2, 2004)

MS3 High Res Code because of the big inyectors on a small engine.
Controlling fuel and spark
Anyone got an ide of the stock ignition maps of the GA16DE???


----------



## Dan9 (Sep 18, 2004)

Heh all I know is the ga ecu has half the resolution of the sr20 one, so it is crap for tuning. I suppose thats part of the reason at least that JWT uses an sr20 one to put maps for the ga, smoother curves.

I guess what would need to be done is to extract that ignition map info from a stock ga16 ecu. I am not sure of how to do that, exactly. Anyone?


----------



## Dan9 (Sep 18, 2004)

bizzump, does anybody have any ga16de maps they can (legally) share? How can we get the stock maps off the ecu (if its even possible)?


----------



## dburone (Apr 2, 2004)

its hard to get an answer on this one!!


----------



## Dan9 (Sep 18, 2004)

Dude maybe we are the only 2 guys in the world trying to MS GA16DE B13's. It is possible...


----------



## dburone (Apr 2, 2004)

It looks like we are the only 2...


----------



## landlord (Jun 11, 2002)

dburone said:


> Anyone got an ide of the stock ignition maps of the GA16DE???


i dont know if it will help but this is out of a stock b14 ecu for a ga16de.
lol you guys are not the only ones doing megasquirt on a ga, there are others out there, just not here. this may give you a good idea where to start with the ms though.....










im going to asume you guys know how to tune, so i wont explain more. i dont post much over here anymore.


----------



## dburone (Apr 2, 2004)

I cant explain how happy I am right now!!
Thanks!!
Are you using MS?
I have only 2 questions about the map, one axis is RPM what is the other? Is it Manifold Air Pressure?
The other question is about the numbers that are higher than 100, what are they?

I think the map I made for MS is similar to this one at full throttle.
Thanks again!! And if you know anybody using MS please let us contact them and share our experience, data, etc.


----------



## landlord (Jun 11, 2002)

dburone said:


> I cant explain how happy I am right now!!
> Thanks!!
> Are you using MS?
> I have only 2 questions about the map, one axis is RPM what is the other? Is it Manifold Air Pressure?
> ...


im torn right now between msII or calum's ecu (programable daughter board still really new and only b14 right now) there is a ton of people in australia / new zealand that claim to have the ms on the ga, but i have had no direct contact with them.

i thought the really high numbers where strange, but i was told it was right, i would use with caution, because they may be that way because of the ga's vtc. the other axis is tp. there is also a knock map, i can hook you up with, and a fuel map too. all stock though, so let me know. like i said it will give you a good idea of where to start, but as with all tuning, use this info with caution, and start conservitive. in other words don't blame me if you blow your engine!!!!!

edit after re-reading this post i thought you might think tp was throttle position, it is not!!! its theoretical pulsewidth. if you want to get to know how to tune a nissan ecu, which may help you translate to the ms, then i suggest you read this site, it really good info imho!
ecu.ztechz.net


----------



## dburone (Apr 2, 2004)

great info!!
Post the Fuel and knock tables, everything helps.
No doubt that these tables should be used with caution!
I already have the GA running, but these numbers help me fine tune or be sure that my own numbers ar ok.
thanks!


----------

